# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  "A Prairie Jewel" by John Reischman tab anybody????

## bbaker2050

"A Prairie Jewel" is on Reischman's Walk Along John album. It's beautiful. Anybody have the tab for it???? Thanks!

----------


## George R. Lane

bbaker,
I agree with you. I love this song and I would also like to have the TAB.

----------


## lukmanohnz

I worked this out most of the way through the main theme.  I think I started tabbing it out.  I'll take a look and let you know.

----------


## rockies

bbaker I called John about this tune to see if he had the tab or notation. He told me "It's easy you can play it " So I did. I also tabbed it out. Contact me at my email I think it's on my profile and I'll send it to you.
Dave

----------


## lukmanohnz

Looks like rockies beat me to it.  I do have a tef or pdf of the first 30 measures that's a fairly accurate transcription of the studio version from John's most recent solo CD.  Send me a PM through the cafe if you would like a copy.

----------


## bbaker2050

I appreciate everybody's help. PMs sent.

----------


## Tony Pearce

I have a tab given out at Swannanoa, 64 measures. If I recall, Mike Marshall handed it out after John Reischman had played it the night before in staff concert.
 Send me a PM if you would like a copy.

----------

Al Trujillo, 

bbaker2050

----------


## TerryT

> I have a tab given out at Swannanoa, 64 measures. If I recall, Mike Marshall handed it out after John Reischman had played it the night before in staff concert.
>  Send me a PM if you would like a copy.


Would you send me a copy of the tab for this A Prairie Jewel

Please
Terry

----------


## timbeadle

Hi I've just heard A Prairie Jewel and wonder if you could send me the pdf you have of the notes. Very much appreciate your help. 
Regards. Tim.

----------


## Prairieghost

Hello everyone, I've been looking for tabs for this song as well. Can not seem to figure out how to  private message members for them. Any help would be  greatly appreciated .

----------


## John Soper

Prairieghost:  check your PM.

----------


## brenstaf

Love this song and would like to have the Tab. Could anyone help me out? So beautiful! Thank you.

----------


## George R. Lane

John Soper would please send  it to me also.

----------


## Prairieghost

Okay, I've reach out to a couple of members for the tabs. But no response. Is there anyone willing to share the tabs to this song? Thank you

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

''A Prairie Jewel'',being a slow tune,is *very* demanding of accurate picking & fingering. You can't get away with anything less than 'perfection (or 'almost'). The clip of John Playing it on Peghead Nation is well worth watching to see how JR himself plays it.

   IMHO - it's one of the most beautiful bits of mandolin 'playing' that i've heard,as well as being a beautiful tune. There's a lot of subtlety in JR's playing that if you don't play it that way,it could detract from the tune overall,
                                                                                                                                                                      Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Tydees

Wow...the format has changed big time...! 

I have a pdf of the tabs passed to me by other members. If any one is interested, PM me your email and I'll send it to you.

----------


## LKinser

Tydees - I sent you a PM with my email address.  Thanks

----------


## ErrlyMandolin

Haven't figured out how to PM on here but I'm dying for this tab. Think you can send me it?

----------


## Tydees

> Tydees - I sent you a PM with my email address.  Thanks


Just following up, I had quite a few requests. Did I you receive the tab?

----------


## Tydees

> Haven't figured out how to PM on here but I'm dying for this tab. Think you can send me it?


What is your email? I can send you a copy by email.

----------


## ErrlyMandolin

chazzlopez@rocketmail.com
Thank you so much! Can't wait to learn this

----------


## grantb1

> Wow...the format has changed big time...! 
> 
> I have a pdf of the tabs passed to me by other members. If any one is interested, PM me your email and I'll send it to you.


Would someone be able to send me music for this tune? I'm unsure how to send a pm and I don't want to post my email address directly to the site.

Thanks!

----------


## FiddleTorture

> I have a tab given out at Swannanoa, 64 measures. If I recall, Mike Marshall handed it out after John Reischman had played it the night before in staff concert.
>  Send me a PM if you would like a copy.


Any chance I can get a copy?

Thanks so much!

FiddleTorture (aka Christie)

----------


## grantb1

> Any chance I can get a copy?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> FiddleTorture (aka Christie)



If you get a copy from someone would you be able to share with me? I have PM’ed everyone on this thread that said they had it and no one has responded yet. My sister wants me to play this at her wedding while she walks down the aisle. I have some of the beginning worked out but figured it would be much quicker to just have the music.

Thanks!
Grant

----------


## onassis

You might consider taking John's Peghead Nation course, where he teaches the tune himself.  If you're only interested in the one tune, you could just do a single month of the subscription.  Twenty bucks seems a reasonable price to pay for in depth video lessons plus sheet music and tabs.

As to the lack of replies from others who said they had the tabs, I faced this same dilemma when someone asked for tabs that I had.  The tune was a well known player's original composition, and had been given to me during a workshop.  It was pointed out that just because it had come to me (via the workshop) did not mean that I had the right to distribute it.  I took that to heart.  So folks might just be hesitant to give away someone else's copyrighted material.

----------

doc holiday

----------


## Jim Roberts

I have only the first page to the tune and will send it to you if you're interested.  No idea what happened to the second page...sorry.

----------


## Wastafair

FiddleTorture and grantb1, I just sent you a private message.

----------


## JohnKF

Hello Tony. If you still have the copy of A Prairie Jewel I would love to have a copy.  Thanks

----------


## Tydees

> Hello Tony. If you still have the copy of A Prairie Jewel I would love to have a copy.  Thanks


I have a copy if you want to PM me your email.

----------


## Jimmy Kirkland

> I have a copy if you want to PM me your email.


I would really love a copy if you still have it available. I'm in Scotland and can't find it anywhere here.My email is Mallaigboyjimmy@gmail.com

----------

